# Ford rs turbo - 1989



## StornawayST (May 8, 2010)

Just a few pictures of my 1989 Ford RS Turbo... Not the best as they were taken as the sun was going down...


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The car looks great


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks lovely that pal!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cool car :thumb:

Extensively restored, or just a good example? seems very rust free for a ford of that era!


----------



## StornawayST (May 8, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> cool car :thumb:
> 
> Extensively restored, or just a good example? seems very rust free for a ford of that era!


*Original ... Not restored ... Genuine 79k miles ...*


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Bloody lovely


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice car pal, you live in Stornaway? My mate lives there


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice BUT the exhaust spoils it.


----------



## Cab2cos (Apr 1, 2013)

Lovly car as a ford man myself ,I say cracking :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

VW STEVE. said:


> Very nice BUT the exhaust spoils it.


I'll second that, lovely condition though.


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> I'll second that, lovely condition though.


That car is a great example mate of a iconic ford, what's wrong with the exhaust? That was the style back then.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Love it. Had one exactly the same back in the day but even then it was rusting away. I think the exhaust looks better than the original pea shooter, bet its noisy though mine was a scorpion/blueflame fitted by Sue Collins - that bloke knows his stuff


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

Or do you all mean the back box needs cleaning and polishing same as the tip


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Love your Motorcraft battery,to many oldschool Fords are let down by not having a Motorcraft battery.


----------



## SteveSorted (Mar 25, 2007)

Stunning mate


----------



## Lars Z (Jul 20, 2011)

Love your car:thumb:, had one in Mercury Grey back in the days.

Would love to get one again but good ones are so thin on the ground over here.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking motor :thumb:


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

My first car was an 89 G plate red s2 rs turbo. I've had 3 in total. Awesome condition


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

amazing matey  very jealous


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Absolutely old Skool. What a beautiful motor & a great example of the Escort RS Turbo.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking rather clean and well presented. Nice work obviously well looked after and treasured, as well it should be.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Drums on the rear ??? what power do these put out ?


----------



## StornawayST (May 8, 2010)

A few more pictures of my Escort RS Turbo ...







*From The Scottish Car Show 2013 ( SECC, Glasgow )*


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Lovely engine bay


----------



## StornawayST (May 8, 2010)

waxtrucker said:


> Lovely engine bay


Shiny Shiny ...lol...


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

as another blue oval man i would be very proud to have that on my drive:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Lovely car Escorts are still my fav


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

That's certainly one car I could stop and look at for a while, a real head turner :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Mega! But then again I do love my classic Fords!


----------



## lewis92 (Mar 7, 2014)

That looks lovely mate. I have a serious soft spot for all ford RS's. My father owned a few RS turbo's took them the shows etc hence why I love them lol


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful example :thumb:


----------



## Rpf (Dec 27, 2013)

Very nice reminds me of my Dads yours is a bit cleaner tho lol


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning, just needs ambers put back on for me though.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely exhaust ... the car spoils it:lol:

Stunning car bud , a rare beauty indeed:thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

gorgeous car mate!

My dad had one of these around the time i was born, only seen pictures of it though unfortunatly  Absolutly love them


----------



## StornawayST (May 8, 2010)

Still doing my best to keep her in good condition ...














Novice Concourse Winner ..FordLive, Knockhill 2014


----------



## TimGTi (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Very clean nice ride mate ! Thanx for sharing .


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly especially if thats from Scotland and its a Ford, then again any car from Scotland at that age with the winters they have and the salt thats put down.


----------



## StornawayST (May 8, 2010)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly especially if thats from Scotland and its a Ford, then again any car from Scotland at that age with the winters they have and the salt thats put down.


She is well and truely from Scotland ... Stornoway on the Isle of Lewis ...Western Isles ...

Thanks to all for your great comments .. Very appreciated


----------

